# Audio “sound check” issue



## tinys372 (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone else have problems with audio readjusting during shows when audio spikes. It seems to happen when there is clapping or an obvious spike in audio. Very frustrating.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Unaware of audio readjustment, that isn't part of the Tivo software, to my knowledge... 

In the past, I had a Premiere attached to a 32" LG TV set (Regular HD not 4k), via HDMI, and the audio level periodically varied, sometimes just doing a skip back or skip forward would change the volume. I've had it attached to 3 other TV sets, two TCLs and one Samsung and never had that problem with any set other then that LG set. Just an idea...


----------

